# Confidence up & down!!!



## jrf500 (May 9, 2011)

I don't know if anyone else is experiencing this issue....but my confidence in whether I'll pass the April exam or not has been all over the place. There are days I think I nailed it and am just waiting for the pass letter, then there are days I'm certain I failed and feel that I might as well start studying again. I've honestly talked myself into believing both sides many times now. I know none of it matters really, just have to wait for the results....but it's a weird thing I've noticed.

Also, the first week or so waiting for results sucked....then it got better for a few weeks and I barely thought about it. Now it's back on my mind again. I guess just another part of my mind that's all over the place!

Well, good luck to all who are waiting on results. Also, good luck to all who are starting to think about prepping for the October exam (I hope this is a different group of people entirely from the group that's waiting on results!!).

Take care all and I hope you hear good news soon!


----------



## Mary Faye (May 9, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragement lol


----------



## csb (May 9, 2011)

It does get worse, only because you start really knowing results are almost out and other states start getting results. However, here's the deal- don't study. Unless you guessed on the entire exam, you just don't know and you probably passed, but you're just doubting because you can't know and now you're forgetting the exam. DON'T STUDY. Even if you failed (fingers crossed you didn't), you'll have plenty of time to study. Relax, enjoy life, it'll be okay


----------



## maximus808 (May 10, 2011)

Guys, I know exactly how you are feeling. I failed the April 2010 exam and passed the October 2010 exam and both times waiting for the results were nerve wrecking. What I can tell you is that the second time, I had confidence I did better than the first time so it made me forget about the exam up until the last month waiting. I agree with others to enjoy this time off. Do not study, relax, catch up with friends and family, and focus on work  If you don't pass this time, don't worry, there's always a next time. I people who have taken it more than 5 times and are still going for it. I admire their determination and one day they will pass. I had a friend who took the CPA exam a total of 16 times to pass all four exams.....so don't worry guys, if you keep trying...you will pass.

And trust me, getting that PASS letter has got to be one of the top happiest moments in your life


----------



## maximus808 (May 10, 2011)

Guys, I know exactly how you are feeling. I failed the April 2010 exam and passed the October 2010 exam and both times waiting for the results were nerve wrecking. What I can tell you is that the second time, I had confidence I did better than the first time so it made me forget about the exam up until the last month waiting. I agree with others to enjoy this time off. Do not study, relax, catch up with friends and family, and focus on work  If you don't pass this time, don't worry, there's always a next time. I people who have taken it more than 5 times and are still going for it. I admire their determination and one day they will pass. I had a friend who took the CPA exam a total of 16 times to pass all four exams.....so don't worry guys, if you keep trying...you will pass.

And trust me, getting that PASS letter has got to be one of the top happiest moments in your life


----------



## Exception Collection (May 10, 2011)

Personally, I found that I was very confident when I first left the exams (both PE and FE), and then as time passed I became less and less confident. The first week or so after each exam was pretty easy, but by the time I got the results I was incredibly nervous - the more so because I found out that a friend of mine had failed to pass his (CA-specific) exam.


----------



## Relvinim (May 10, 2011)

Yes...this is totally normal. I felt pretty good after the exam but the more I thought about the problems the more I convinced myself I got them all wrong. There is not much you can do at this point. The waiting stinks but weeks before the results come out you will be a wreck. And this board will be buzzing with anticipation. When you get that passing letter and read those first few words that say "Congratulations..." you will be on a high for weeks. I think I was more excited knowing I didn't have to go through all that again.


----------



## ODUeng (May 10, 2011)

In my opinion, what's on your mind the first week is what truely reflects of what you think it is. After that you kinda "perhaps this" or "perhaps that".

Good luck to you all!


----------



## Sam77 (May 10, 2011)

csb said:


> and other states start getting results.


Which states?


----------



## snickerd3 (May 10, 2011)

no results are out yet. she is just referring to the situation where the person waiting is not in a state that released their results right away. so there are people finding out and you are stuck still waiting.


----------



## roadwreck (May 10, 2011)

Sam77 said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > and other states start getting results.
> ...


Nashville


----------



## cableguy (May 10, 2011)

roadwreck said:


> Sam77 said:
> 
> 
> > csb said:
> ...


Nashville's a state?


----------



## Flyer_PE (May 10, 2011)

^Hell, I thought Nashville was a country.


----------



## Exception Collection (May 10, 2011)

Flyer_PE said:


> ^Hell, I thought Nashville was a country.


No, Nashville IS country, not A country.


----------



## Christine (May 10, 2011)

I'm with you!!! I've been a wreck ever since the exam. It's gotten a little bit easier as time has passed; however, I know I will get nervous again at the beginning of June when results are starting to be released. I've gone back and forth convincing myself of both outcomes. It's good to hear that I'm not alone in this! Most of the other examinees from my office seem confident while I'm fretting the worst. Good luck to you!


----------



## James3AE (May 11, 2011)

For the FE I took it for the first time after being out of school for 7 years, pretty much cold with very little preparation. I walked into it thinking I was going to get slaughtered, and I walked out astonished and supremely confident, and I ended up passing.

For the PE last month, I walked in a little more confident and walked out with sort of muted feelings, i felt it could go either way for me (took Mechanical/HVAC) I am feeling a little better a month later, but my anxiety seems to be building the past few days. I'd like it to be over, and done with. I don't know if I can sit through it again. I spent Waaaaay more time preparing for the PE, even though a lot people told me it would be easier (especially since I didn't take the FE in school)


----------



## Jamo (May 12, 2011)

I walked out of the room feeling very confident so the first couple of weeks wasn't too bad. Then you sort of forget about it. Then someone asks how you did on that test that you were preparing for forever and it's back in your mind, but you can't quite remember the questions and start to doubt yourself. A few days pass. Then repeat, each time questioning a little more. Of course work has been doing a great job of keeping me so preoccupied that I don't have time to think about the results! :juggle:


----------



## lady_j (May 12, 2011)

I'm on pins and needles.......the first thing I look at when I log onto this board is the "PE RESULTS" Section - just waiting to see a new thread reporting so-and-so's results. I know its sooo early to be amped up and nervous about it - but I am!


----------



## maximus808 (May 13, 2011)

I know what you guys are going through. There was a state website that shows the listing of all the licensed engineers and I use to check that site to see if my name was on it before the results were released. Such torture! But don't worry....it soon will be over. Good luck guys!


----------



## maximus808 (May 13, 2011)

I know what you guys are going through. There was a state website that shows the listing of all the licensed engineers and I use to check that site to see if my name was on it before the results were released. Such torture! But don't worry....it soon will be over. Good luck guys!


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 13, 2011)

While waiting for the Oct. 2010 results, someone posted the link below to try and help lighten the mood a bit. I found it to be pretty funny. Hopefully all of you will get to experience something similar. 



DBC said:


> I did my victory dance as a way to surprise my parents:


----------



## Exception Collection (May 13, 2011)

maximus808 said:


> I know what you guys are going through. There was a state website that shows the listing of all the licensed engineers and I use to check that site to see if my name was on it before the results were released. Such torture! But don't worry....it soon will be over. Good luck guys!


I got the NCEES notice 3 weeks before I was listed on the WA site. They wait until they get and have processed a paper copy of the results; the paper is mailed at the same time the notice to you is.


----------



## Carnac (May 26, 2011)

I got my results by going directly to NCEES and logging in. I still haven't received my e-mail notice from the state. So I would check there


----------



## twropn (May 27, 2011)

I was optomistic the first time I took it right up untill I got the results (april 2010). The second time I wasn't as confident mostly because I felt even though I had studied more I still had to guess on the same amount of problems.

Third time (april 11) I studied in a different fashion (long days on the weekends, this method has always worked best for me but I wasn't really able to do it before my first two attempts). Anyway I thought I did pretty well on the morning section, however the afternoon left me preturbed because I ran out of time and had to more or less blindly guess on about 5, this was exacerbated by the fact that when the proctor picked up my exam answer sheet I clearly saw I had failed to bubble in one answer (#39).

The tought of not passing by one answer drove me nuts for a few days but I got over it and thankfully my spring has been very busy so I was always distracted up until 8:57 am yesterday when I got an email telling me my results were in. Thankfully I passed.


----------

